# SQ Memo



## MrPickles18 (27 May 2010)

as with a lot of MPs I got thrown on my 3s right after Basic.  Now that I've been on the road a bit I'm hoping to finally do my SQ.  I'm writing up a memo right now but wondering if anybody else out there has any memos they're willing to share?  Cheers.


----------



## TruckerJeff (27 May 2010)

I'm not at work at the moment and i don't have an example  with me BUT it's the job of your direct supervisor to help you with that.  He will know exactly what format is expected in your unit (contrary to popular believes there's no set rule for memeos in the CF....I think it depends what your RSM was tought on his course  ;D).
Good luck!


----------



## MrPickles18 (27 May 2010)

Ya I just hate writing these things haha!


----------



## Pusser (27 May 2010)

Themouse said:
			
		

> (contrary to popular believes there's no set rule for memeos in the CF....I think it depends what your RSM was tought on his course  ;D).



Actually, there is a set rule for memos.  It's all contained in A-AD-121-C01/FP-000 (Staff and Writing Procedures for the Canadian Forces and the Department of National Defence).  Remember, in the CF, we have book for everything.  Your Orderly Room should have a copy or be able to provide you with a link.


----------



## TruckerJeff (27 May 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Actually, there is a set rule for memos.  It's all contained in A-AD-121-C01/FP-000 (Staff and Writing Procedures for the Canadian Forces and the Department of National Defence).  Remember, in the CF, we have book for everything.  Your Orderly Room should have a copy or be able to provide you with a link.



tell that to the my CWO who keeps returning everyone's memos.....


----------



## FastEddy (27 May 2010)

MrPickles18 said:
			
		

> as with a lot of MPs I got thrown on my 3s right after Basic.  Now that I've been on the road a bit I'm hoping to finally do my SQ.  I'm writing up a memo right now but wondering if anybody else out there has any memos they're willing to share?  Cheers.



Memo's ! you can send Memo's, RSM on subject, after he finished poking me in the chest with his Pace Cane, "Just be-sure to attach your Release Papers with it".

Just a bit of MP humor. 

Cheers.


----------

